# Hiawatha Arrow - Accessorized



## tesch (Nov 29, 2017)

I’ve been focusing on my bike projects this fall and finally got my Arrow all dialed in with the tomahawk stem, knuckle guards and compass.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 29, 2017)

I'm digg'n that compass! Look'n sweet. V/r Shawn


----------



## PackRatBikes (Nov 29, 2017)

Thats freaken sweet!!


Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## tesch (Nov 29, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> I'm digg'n that compass! Look'n sweet. V/r Shawn




Thank you. It’s my favorite accessory and bike in my collection . I’ll be buried with that one. LOL! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 29, 2017)

tesch said:


> Thank you. It’s my favorite accessory and bike in my collection . I’ll be buried with that one. LOL!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I'd like to find one of those compass for my '37 Fleetwood Supreme. V/r Shawn


----------



## JAF/CO (Nov 29, 2017)

Looks great it will be fun ridibg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 29, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> I'd like to find one of those compass for my '37 Fleetwood Supreme. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 29, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 716972




I'd even be down for a $139 for one of those!


----------



## JAF/CO (Nov 29, 2017)

The stars work for me Shawn 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 29, 2017)

Looks like its cheaper straight from the manufacturer
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/h...-help-needed-please.116827/page-2#post-778368


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Nov 29, 2017)

Stunning bike now go enjoy riding it!


----------



## Oldbikes (Nov 29, 2017)

Tastefully accessorized. I like it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Talewinds (Nov 29, 2017)

Jeeeez, that's NICE!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 29, 2017)

Nice bike - right at home in the house!


----------



## geosbike (Nov 29, 2017)

very kool


----------



## Dan the bike man (Nov 30, 2017)

Amazing bike! On my short list of dream bikes


----------



## Artweld (Dec 1, 2017)

tesch said:


> I’ve been focusing on my bike projects this fall and finally got my Arrow all dialed in with the tomahawk stem, knuckle guards and compass.
> 
> View attachment 716937
> 
> View attachment 716938



Totally cool looking awesome style with the accessories especially that compass 

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phattiremike (Aug 2, 2018)

I just picked up a set of knuckle guards, off with the newspaper bag reflectors and knuckle guards will be installed this week end.  Awesome bike btw!


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 2, 2018)

Phattiremike said:


> I just picked up a set of knuckle guards, off with the newspaper bag reflectors and knuckle guards will be installed this week end.  Awesome bike btw!




One of my Speedlines has both. V/r Shawn


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 2, 2018)

Beautiful Bike , mine still in the works 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

